# Looking for a RDP repeater



## simonsays (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi there,

I got a question regarding RDP protocol. Currently I'm using ultra VNC for remote desktop administration/support but performance compared to RDP is lousy. 

That's my setup:


```
|PC running VNC viewer through SSH tunnel| <-------internet------> |SERVER running SSH and VNCrepeater**| --- |some HOST running VNC server|
```
** information regarding the VNC repeater http://www.uvnc.com/products/uvnc-repeater.html

So is there any piece of software out there that runs smooth on FreeBSD and acts just like the vnc repeater but handles RDP? Thanks for your help!

regards

simon


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2011)

No need for any repeater, the SSH tunnel end-point doesn't have to end on the SSH server. You can connect it to any other machine.


```
ssh -L3389:RDP-server:3389 user@SSH-server.internet
```


```
[RDP client]->SSH tunnel-----Internet--->[SSH server]-----RDP---->[RDP server]
```


----------



## mix_room (Oct 7, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> No need for any repeater, the SSH tunnel end-point doesn't have to end on the SSH server. You can connect it to any other machine.



This is the method I use, it works perfectly for me. Sort of an on-the-fly VPN


----------



## simonsays (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you guys,

I used to do that but I had to create/manage more than 40 SSH tunnel (one for every RDP host on the network) which is a little uncomfortable. I thought there would be a more simple solution (one click) just like the vnc repeater. I guess it might be possible to do that with the nxserver (which talks RDP aswell) I just don't know how. Thanks anyways.

simon


----------



## mix_room (Oct 9, 2011)

Build you own? Use a shell alias with command-line arguments. 

```
alias ssh_to_host 'ssh -p $PORT -l \!:2\:\!:1\:3389 -N $SSHHOST & $RDPVIEWER --port \:!2'

ssh_to_host $RDPMACHINE $myPort
```

Should work decently well if you are starting your connection from the shell.


----------

